# Black and White Imp unboxing and review



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

After the guys at @Florida Forks surprised me with a fantastic Talon frame they included with a great alligator skin pouch, I have been shooting that frame and 3/8 steel quite a bit. I figured since that frame is a fantastic little shooter, and they were kind enough to give me the frame, I should return the favor and buy a frame from them.

I recalled a thread about black and white HDPE and thought, an Imp out of that material would be fantastic. I didn't see any listed on their Etsy store, so I contacted them to see if one was available. After a brief conversation about the ammo and bands/tubes I planned on shooting with it, an order was placed.

I received the frame last week, along with a very soft alligator pouch that is quickly becoming one of my favorites, but was traveling at the end of the week. Luckily I got it the day before I flew out. I banded it with some single 1632 tubes for 1/4" steel (the Talon is banded for 3/8" steel) and took some shots with it the day before I had to fly out. I am impressed with how quickly and consistently I was able to hit my target from 20' (my current max shooting distance with my garage door closed).

I really like this frame. It is comfortable to hold, slips in a pocket with ease and (for me at least) shoots extremely well.






I can highly recommend either the Imp or the Talon from Florida Forks. The build quality is great and I doubt you will be able to fine an HDPE frame for a lower price.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the review


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool looking shooter..nice review..

OM


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Been out of town, and I just saw this! Thanks for the review. Glad you liked it.

Florida Forks


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Man, I love the Imp! Highly recommend it.


----------

